# Prozessor Auslastung bei 100 %



## flumpi (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo

Also ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein neues board( ASrock K7S8XE + Amd Athlon xp 2600+512 DDR 400 von Infinion) gekauft.

Zunächst lief auch alles wunderbar, doch dann traten auf einmal unerklärliche hohe prozessor auslastungen auf.

Darauf hin habe ich meine festplatte komplett formatiert um sicher zu gehen das kein Virus auf der Platte ist.

Jetzt habe ich win2000 auf der platte..sonst kein anderes programm, doch das Problem besteht weiterhin.

Nach etwa 2-3 stunden schiesst die Prozessor Auslastung mit einem schlag auf 100%, obwohl ausser win2000 nichts läuft. Mein Task-Manager zeigt mir an das der  Leerlaufprozess 99% cpu nutzung hat.

Nach etwa 20 min ist der spuck vorbei und die cpu Auslastung geht sprungartig wieder auf 0 zurück.

Hat vieleicht irgendwer eine Ahnung was das ist


----------



## Rocketer (17. Januar 2004)

hallo 
das Poblem  hatte ich bei mir auch so ungefähr nur bei mir war der Prozessor durchgängig auf 80 % Auslastung!

Ich hab einfach den  CDU  zurückgeschickt und sie haben mir en neuen gegeben der läuft einfantfrei!

kannst es ja mal Probieren  b sie dir auch en neuen schicken oder ob es an deinem Mainbord liegt    
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Matthias R.


----------



## Tim C. (17. Januar 2004)

Nur mal am Rande erwähnt. Wenn der Leerlaufprozess 99% der CPU Auslastung zieht, dann kann die CPU Auslastung nur bei 1% liegen.

Windows weist freie CPU Zeit grundsätzlich dem Leerlaufprozess zu, dieser belegt die Rechenleistung aber nicht wirklich. Sollte also deine Auslastung tatsächlich bei 100% liegen, dann müsste da ein anderer Prozess sein, der CPU Leistung frisst.


----------



## flumpi (17. Januar 2004)

Ja..das ist mir bewusst...aber es ist wircklich so.....der task manager zeigt mir eine Pozessor Leistung von 100% an...und unter prozesse läuft der Leerlaufprozess mit 99%.

Deshalb bin ich ja auch so ratlos....


----------



## flumpi (17. Januar 2004)

Hab endeckt das der FZB falsch gejumpert war...mein ram wurde also nur mit 333 angesteuert und nicht mit 400...aber ob es daran liegt/lag will ich eher bezweifeln..allerdings ist das Problem bisher nicht wieder aufgetreten.


----------

